# Seguimento diário de radiossondas em tempo real



## DeltaDirac (16 Jul 2009 às 20:50)

*AirNav-PT Project*

Boa tarde,

venho dar-vos a conhecer um projecto feito por mim e por um colega de hobbie. Ele mais na parte de hardware e eu mais no software. Trata-se de um site onde podem ser acompanhadas diáriamente e em tempo real as radiosondas lançadas pelo IM. O projecto ainda está numa fase inicial pelo que tem alguns erros (actualmente só funciona no Internet Explorer) e está à espera de tempo da nossa parte para implementar novas funcionalidades. A ideia é ter também o tráfego áereo sobre o nosso país, parte de Espanha e zona de mar próxima, bem como barcos entre outras coisas.

O lançamento da sonda é pelas 11h30m UTC pelo que antes dessa hora o site não mostra nada. Após a sua queda, pelas 13h30m UTC e até à meia noite do respectivo dia, o site mostra o trajecto da sonda desse dia. Durante o tempo em que a sonda está no ar, o site faz o seu acompanhamento em tempo real!

Podem aceder ao site em http://airnav.pt.vu 
Vejam... vale a pena... 

Comentários e sugestões são benvindos.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção.

DD


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2009 às 21:17)

Epa, que espectáculo !!

Vocês tem um posto receptor e recebem a transmissão da sonda e fazem o tracking então ? Não sabia que era um sinal "aberto".

Já agora, durante a transmissão, não podem incluir no site os dados meteorológicos (Temperatura, ponto de orvalho, etc) que ela vai debitando ? Assim podíamos ter acesso aos dados muito mais rapidamente  Normalmente temos que esperar umas 2 horas até que elas apareçam no servidor da Universidade de Wyoming


----------



## DeltaDirac (16 Jul 2009 às 21:54)

Nós temos um posto receptor composto por um rotor e respectivo controlador, antena yagi e mais algumas coisas que o meu colega explicará melhor que eu e o rádio obviamente. Depois fazemos a descodificação por software e guardamos os dados todos numa base de dados para criar historico. Ao mesmo tempo publicamos no website para se ver em tempo real. 

Futuramente esses dados meteorologicos poderão estar disponiveis também sim. E tudo acessivel por telemovel também.

De facto o sinal não é codificado, não.

A ideia é fazer tambem o acompanhamento das sondas estrangeiras.


----------



## DeltaDirac (16 Jul 2009 às 21:56)

E já recolhemos algumas sondas no terreno


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2009 às 23:24)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Nós temos um posto receptor composto por um rotor e respectivo controlador, antena yagi e mais algumas coisas que o meu colega explicará melhor que eu e o rádio obviamente. Depois fazemos a descodificação por software e guardamos os dados todos numa base de dados para criar historico. Ao mesmo tempo publicamos no website para se ver em tempo real.



Ah grandes carolas ! Depois se precisarem de ajuda a criar uma sondagem gráfica com os diversos índices, podemos ajudar a fornecer as muitas fórmulas que existem.




DeltaDirac disse:


> E já recolhemos algumas sondas no terreno



Não tinha pensado nisso, mas será que não existe um potencial problema aí ? Não faço ideia, mas se calhar o IM também as tenta recolher não ? E ao divulgarem publicamente o tracking se calhar estão a complicar a vida ao IM. Será ? Se for, talvez uma solução fosse não divulgarem publicamente a fase final da queda da sonda. Mas sinceramente não faço ideia se o IM tenta recuperar as mesmas, só sei que ainda são caras e que infelizmente só há uma por dia em Portugal continental devido ao custo das mesmas.


----------



## DeltaDirac (16 Jul 2009 às 23:48)

Radioamador, engenheiro de telecomunicações e programador são características que possuimos por isso com maior ou menor dificuldade, muito trabalho, paciência, amor e algum dinheiro lá vamos conseguindo coisas engraçadas como estas 

A ideia é o projecto crescer por isso toda a ajuda é benvinda! 

Tanto quanto sei o IM não faz a recolha, pelo menos nunca nos cruzámos com nenhum funcionário quando andámos dentro de propriedades privadas, montes, vales, estradas, etc.  Penso que cada sonda ronde os 350 euros. Têm tanto de útil como de poluídoras do meio ambiente (sobretudo quando caem no mar). Não é qualquer pessoa que as pode ir apanhar porque o GPS tem erro e só com equipamento apropriado é que se podem ir caça-las. Só por si, o site não ajuda muito a ir ao terreno e encontrá-las com facilidade. 

Sinceramente, penso que o IM nunca as irá recolher porque lhes fica mais caro... É preciso pelo menos uma pessoa que faça só isso na vida e requer custos em gasolina... e não é certo que se consiga chegar até à sonda estando mesmo ela a poucos metros de nós... Enfim, quem já andou atrás delas percebe o que eu digo.

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (16 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

Vince e restantes colegas, estejam atentos ao site amanhã a partir das 12h30m porque a sonda vai descolar...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jul 2009 às 00:21)

Boas

Muito bom, parabéns    amanhã vou estar atento.

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (17 Jul 2009 às 08:40)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Vince e restantes colegas, estejam atentos ao site amanhã a partir das 12h30m porque a sonda vai descolar...



Estarei certamente! Obrigado pela vossa dedicação! Brilhante!


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2009 às 12:34)

Já foi lançada a sonda e o site já está a reportar: http://airnav.pt.vu/
Atenção que só funciona no IE


Status: on the air 
Hardware ID: E1131497 
Launch time: 11:29:29 UTC


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jul 2009 às 14:05)

Boas

Realmente só falta os dados meteorológicos  que a nós fazia bastante jeito, isso não é possível colocar? 

já agora esta noticia de 2007



Vince disse:


> Quando coloquei aqui esta notícia dos EUA, quem sonharia que fosse acontecer quase a mesma coisa e desta vez em ... Portugal.
> 
> O azar desta vez não coube a uma estação, mas a uma sonda do IM.
> 
> ...



Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jul 2009 às 14:27)

Pessoal do Barreiro, preparem-se que a sonda vai cair aí perto 

Excelente, faltam mesmo os dados meteorológicos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

Está a ser interessante de seguir a sonda.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jul 2009 às 14:38)

E acabou, ficou algures a 718m de altitude junto ao IC21. Se não estivesse ocupado ia procura-la


----------



## DeltaDirac (17 Jul 2009 às 15:12)

Boa tarde a todos, 

portanto neste momento os dados mostrados pelo site são:

Status: on the ground 
Hardware ID: E1131497 
Launch time: 11:29:29 UTC 
Landing time: 13:34:38 UTC 
Frequency: 403.020 MHz 
Latitude: 38.6502º 
Longitude: -9.0504º 
Altitude: 0.718 Km 
Distance: 87.461 Km

Os 718 metros de altitude não significam, obviamente, que a sonda ficou aí, significam que o nosso equipamento não conseguiu apanhar o sinal abaixo dessa altitude. Curvatura de terra, reflexões no solo, prédios, etc prejudicam o sinal. A frequencia foi os 403.020 MHz. É possível agora ver uma parte a vermelho do trajecto que significa a queda da sonda.

Os dados meteorológicos é possível meter também mas não será para já.

Agradeço o report de erros ou sugestões. O site só funciona em *Internet Explorer* por enquanto.

Obrigado pelo vosso feedback,

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (17 Jul 2009 às 15:15)

Mais uma coisa: a distância que o site refere é a distância percorrida pela sonda na projecção do trajecto na superficie da Terra. Não inclui o deslocamento vertical, portanto!

Abç


----------



## Chingula (17 Jul 2009 às 19:12)

Desculpem mas não percebo uma série de coisas:
1 - Há mais de 50 anos que se fazem sondagens meteorológicas em Portugal e sempre houve cuidados especiais e recomendações para quem encontrasse as sondas depois de utilizadas...não percebo como (em 2009) se pode confundir uma radiossonda com equipamento explosivo...só por ignorância das autoridades(?)
2 - A parte do rastreio dos parâmetros meteorológicos é transmitida para cada nível de pressão, descriminado pela cápsula aneróide da radiossonda, tanto na fase ascendente do balão como na fase descendente, esta última necessariamente mais rápida, devido à queda. Não me parece que, depois de apanhada a sonda, após o seu lançamento e queda, se tire qualquer dado meteorológico. A recuperação recomendada tinha como objectivo o aproveitamento de algum material...como era usual no século passado, pois as radiossondas eram e são caras.
3 - No Sitio do I.M. estão diariamente os perfis verticais observados em Lisboa, Funchal e Lajes, assim como as previsões dos perfis baseadas no Modelo do Centro Europeu.
4 - Lamentavelmente por questões económicas só se faz uma sondagem diária (12 UTC)...para a calibração de outros sensores existentes em outros equipamentos (satélite por ex) as sondagens de Portugal (Continente, Açores e Madeira) sempre foram consideradas vitais...e havia o compromisso de pelo menos duas sondagens diárias...(00 e 12). O ideal seria haver sondagens de rotina e em situações extraordinárias rastrear-se a atmosfera...para se compreender melhor determinados fenómenos que ocorrem...
5 - A curiosidade da trajectória do balão é inegável...pois quando se associa essa trajectória à altitude da sonda, num dado momento, determina-se o vento, nesse nível... - calculo vectorial - hoje, com o GPS, é calculado automaticamente...mas não foi sempre assim. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## DeltaDirac (17 Jul 2009 às 20:36)

Chingula, pelo que percebi das tuas palavras, não haverá o risco de um dia o IM deixar de lançar sondas por qualquer razão, certo? Ou seja, isto é uma coisa que haverá sempre, enquanto o Mundo for Mundo... estou correcto?

Outra coisa, embora muito remota (se calhar ganhar o euromilhoes é mais facil) há sempre a possibilidade de uma sonda colidir com um avião e se a mesma entra pelos reactores a dentro, nem quero imaginar...

Abç,

DD


----------



## Chingula (17 Jul 2009 às 22:07)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Chingula, pelo que percebi das tuas palavras, não haverá o risco de um dia o IM deixar de lançar sondas por qualquer razão, certo? Ou seja, isto é uma coisa que haverá sempre, enquanto o Mundo for Mundo... estou correcto?
> 
> Outra coisa, embora muito remota (se calhar ganhar o euromilhoes é mais facil) há sempre a possibilidade de uma sonda colidir com um avião e se a mesma entra pelos reactores a dentro, nem quero imaginar...
> 
> ...


O risco que há, é de com politicas restritivas definidas em gabinetes, se entender que estas coisas da Ciência são coisas de que se possa prescindir...
Quem não sabe, não sente nem vê...A sorte de Instituições como o I.M. é que a nível Internacional, tanto a OMM, como os grandes Centros, fazem  pressões a outro nível...
A necessidade da calibração é constante e será sempre preciso comparar valores e dados, para se expurgarem os erros que são imensos...e tudo o que se fizer nesse sentido é positivo...pois os grandes computadores, por melhores programas que de desenvolvam para trabalharem, carecem de valores correctos e validados...É extraordinário o salto qualitativo dado nos últimos anos.
Quanto aos riscos...há normas que implicam a informação à torre de controlo dos aeroportos, do lançamento das Radiossondas...um acidente poderá sempre acontecer...mas felizmente não sei de nenhum caso, aliás penso ser mais grave o balão cheio de hidrogénio num reactor que propriamente uma sonda...também pode acontecer uma avaria no paraquedas causar algum dano na queda livre que ocorra...mas será melhor nem pensar no que poderá acontecer...não se fazia nada...desde que se adoptem medidas de segurança adequadas tudo bem.
Cumpts


----------



## DeltaDirac (17 Jul 2009 às 22:25)

Sim, tanto quanto sei o lançamento da sonda é coordenado com a torre de controlo de Lisboa. Mas depois disso não ha qualquer controlo sobre a mesma, ela vai para onde o vento a levar. Embora acima dos 12Km não existe perigo, abaixo dessa altitude há sempre risco de colidar com um avião. Mas lá está, a probabilidade é muito reduzida mesmo... 

As sondas do IM não usam paraquedas. É apenas o balão, a corda e a sonda. Se uma coisa dessas entra num reactor de um avião é o suficiente para acontecer uma desgraça. Veja-se o caso de passaros. Uma sonda tem a mesma estrutura e ainda tem 20 metros de corda agarrados... 

DD


----------



## Chingula (17 Jul 2009 às 23:18)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Sim, tanto quanto sei o lançamento da sonda é coordenado com a torre de controlo de Lisboa. Mas depois disso não ha qualquer controlo sobre a mesma, ela vai para onde o vento a levar. Embora acima dos 12Km não existe perigo, abaixo dessa altitude há sempre risco de colidar com um avião. Mas lá está, a probabilidade é muito reduzida mesmo...
> 
> As sondas do IM não usam paraquedas. É apenas o balão, a corda e a sonda. Se uma coisa dessas entra num reactor de um avião é o suficiente para acontecer uma desgraça. Veja-se o caso de passaros. Uma sonda tem a mesma estrutura e ainda tem 20 metros de corda agarrados...
> 
> DD



Uma sondagem tem a duração de cerca de uma hora a hora e meia, se as precauções devidas, forem tomadas...nada acontece. Com as aves é diferente surgem de forma aleatória e estão sempre nos níveis mais próximos da superfície, onde a interacção com as operações dos aviões (aterragem e arranque de vôo) são mais problemáticas.
Antigamente entre o balão e a sonda era sempre colocado um paraquedas para evitar a pancada em queda livre do material jacente da sondagem...o que se passa hoje, não sei...


----------



## DeltaDirac (18 Jul 2009 às 12:35)

E aí vai ela... 

Status: on the air 
Hardware ID: E1131499 
Launch time: 11:31:41 UTC 

Quase pontualidade britânica... 

abç,

DD


----------



## rozzo (18 Jul 2009 às 13:28)

Parabéns pelo trabalho e ideia!
Está muito bom! É preciso é pessoal assim com iniciativa!  Por isso estão de parabéns..

É muito giro seguir a trajectória da sonda! 

Já agora, só uma sugestão, que não sei se é complicada ou não, mas ficaria então o máximo se o "rasto" em vez de ser sempre da mesma cor, tivesse uma escala de cor de acordo com a altitude a que está a sonda!


----------



## DeltaDirac (18 Jul 2009 às 13:34)

Obrigado pela ideia Rozzo, é muito fácil fazer isso. Em breve acrescento essa funcionalidade.

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (18 Jul 2009 às 15:18)

Hoje caiu à beira de água nuns terrenos ali em frente à base de Alverca.

Status: on the ground 
Hardware ID: E1131499 
Launch time: 11:31:41 UTC 
Landing time: 13:48:54 UTC 
Frequency: 403.020 MHz 
Latitude: 38.8765º 
Longitude: -8.9793º 
Altitude: 0.664 Km 
Distance: 101.132 Km

Tivémos uma boa recepção até aos 664 metros de altitude.


----------



## DeltaDirac (19 Jul 2009 às 15:24)

Sonda de hoje (19-07-2009):


----------



## Chingula (19 Jul 2009 às 17:42)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Sonda de hoje (19-07-2009):



No diagrama apresentado, os valores da tempertura do ar, para determinados níveis de pressão, não correspondem aos valores publicados pelo IM na sondagem de 19 de Julho 2009, às 1200  - Lisboa, por exemplo:

      1000 hPa    13 ºC  ;    na sondagem de Lisboa    1000 hPa        28 ºC
        850 hPa     7 ºC  ;                         "               850 hPa        18 ºC
        700 hPa    -1 ºC  ;                         "               700 hPa         8 ºC
        500 hPa   -16 ºC ;                         "                500 hPa      -10 ºC

São diferenças muito grandes, que me deixam muitas duvidas...
Cumpts


----------



## DeltaDirac (12 Ago 2009 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,

até final deste mês de Agosto iremos lançar uma nova versão do site onde já é possível acompanhar os dados meteorológicos em tempo real: temperatura, pressão e humidade.

Vão ser feitos também alguns melhoramentos gerais e em principio será também possível ver o histórico de sondas passadas.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção,

DD


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

boas

Ora cá está, uma exlente notícia.  Parabéns.

Abraços


----------



## ct5iul (12 Ago 2009 às 17:24)

Boa Tarde desde já parabéns pela iniciativa
Gostava de saber qual e a frequência da radiosonda e qual o software que vocês usam para  localizar a mesma deve ser tipo aprs se precisarem de ajuda para receber os sinais da mesma podem contar comigo pois também sou radio amador com o indicativo CT2IUL e tenho todo o material disponível para receber o sinal alem disso a minha casa de Lisboa esta localizada na zona do Monsanto a uma cota de 110 metros de altitude o que quer dizer que tenho uma cobertura de recepção de 70% do nosso país se precisarem de ajuda digam pois tenho todo o gosto em ajudar


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 17:29)

Um trabalho fantástico levado a cabo por estes colegas!!! 

Amigos, a minha curiosidade fica no seguinte: os aparelhos que vêm dentro da caixa que forma a sonda, ficam inutilizados? Não será possível um reparação?  (já me estou a interessar ).

STAY


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Ago 2009 às 14:24)

*ct5iul*, a frequência da sonda normalmente é 403.020 MHz. O software é feito por nós mas tem como base o SondeMonitor. Este software faz a descodificação e o nosso software lê os dados dele, controla o rotor da antena mediante a posição GPS da sonda e da nossa estação, grava em BD e actualiza o site. Agradecemos a ajuda, quando o projecto crescer mais (e já está...) toda a ajuda será benvinda.

**Dave**, quase sempre se podem reutilizar as sondas. Raras são as vezes em que elas ficam estragadas, a não ser que a queda seja na água, claro. Nós já recuperámos algumas  Estamos a falar de uns 300 euros de material... receptor GPS, sensores, etc...

Abç,

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

A sonda hoje cai ali para os lados de Almada... pessoal de Almada toca a acordar... 

Status: on the air 
Hardware ID: E1151230 
Launch time: 11:20:26 UTC 
Landing time: - 
Frequency: ? 
Latitude: 38.6786º 
Longitude: -9.2292º 
Altitude: 8.225 Km 
Distance: 51.464 Km 

Abç,

DD


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:35)

DeltaDirac disse:


> **Dave**, quase sempre se podem reutilizar as sondas. Raras são as vezes em que elas ficam estragadas, a não ser que a queda seja na água, claro. Nós já recuperámos algumas  Estamos a falar de uns 300 euros de material... receptor GPS, sensores, etc...



Boas!

Isso é muito bom!

Seria interessante estudar esses aparelhos, encontrar forma de recolher a informação delas (enquanto voam) e tentar fazerem os próprios lançamentos!

Daria muito trabalho, é certo, mas seria um projecto interessante e poupava-se muitos €€.


Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:38)

DeltaDirac disse:


> A sonda hoje cai ali para os lados de Almada... pessoal de Almada toca a acordar...
> 
> Status: on the air
> Hardware ID: E1151230
> ...



Já está em queda... a altitude está a diminuir bastante .


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Ago 2009 às 14:43)

Caiu num sitio de aparente fácil acesso... só não vou lá porque estou a trabalhar... 

Tivémos sinal até aos 14 metros de altitude... muito bom mesmo...!

*Dave*, não se pode fazer lançamentos de nada sem licença. Tudo o que vai para o ar, a partir de uma certa altitude, necessita de uma licença. Balões meterológicos nem pensar! Só se for às escondidas... 

DD


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

DeltaDirac disse:


> *Dave*, não se pode fazer lançamentos de nada sem licença. Tudo o que vai para o ar, a partir de uma certa altitude, necessita de uma licença. Balões meterológicos nem pensar! Só se for às escondidas...
> 
> DD



Eu estava a pensar noutro tipo de coisa.

Claro que o balão poderia interferir com a aviação e nós não queríamos isso, mas se a bordo do balão for um dispositivo que o faça rebentar antes de atingir uma determinada altura, poderia-se controlar melhor a queda, servindo a mesma sonda para varias vezes e retirar um pouco mais de informação.

Isto é uma ideia muito em "bruto"...


abraço


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Ago 2009 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

acabei de actualizar o site http://airnav.pt.vu com os dados meteorologicos captados pela sonda durante a sua subida pelos céus. 

Ainda está tudo em testes por isso espero que funcione tudo correctamente amanhã durante o lançamento da sonda.

De futuro quero meter a possibilidade de downloadar estatisticas do dia e do passado. Por enquanto só la esta o download do ficheiro KML para Google Earth.

DD


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2009 às 10:02)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> acabei de actualizar o site http://airnav.pt.vu com os dados meteorologicos captados pela sonda durante a sua subida pelos céus.
> 
> ...



A isto chamo um grande avanço 

Vamos aguardar pacientemente pelo lançamento da sonda de hoje.


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 10:11)

HotSpot, a ideia é mesmo fazer o site crescer, crescer, crescer... Quando lá estiverem os aviões aí é que o gozo duplica...

Estou a pensar também fazer uma aplicação desktop pois permite outro nivel de funcionalidades que em web é sempre mais complicado fazer. Quem quiser usá-la depois basta instalá-la no seu próprio computador.

Enfim... o céu é o limite... ou não 

DD


----------



## Kraliv (14 Ago 2009 às 12:32)

Boas,




Lá vai ela


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 12:35)

Está a andar muito aos zigue-zagues .

É interessante ver a temperatura descer.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

*Dave* disse:


> Está a andar muito aos zigue-zagues .
> 
> *É interessante ver a temperatura descer*.






Já vai nos -20ºC 




Até apetecia um pouco daquele frio cá mais em baixo


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2009 às 12:49)

a sonda a 5.364km de altitude marcava mais de -22º e pressao de 504hpa...mas as previsões de temp para essa altitude sao de -8.5º


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 12:56)

A sonda pode não ser fiável... mas o valor que ela marca é esse mesmo, ou seja, não há informação errada pelo meio. O que aparece no site é o que a sonda regista.

Vocês que percebem disto, digam-me uma coisa: a humidade não devia ser sempre 100% lá em cima? agora está nos 30%... 

Quanto à pressão será sempre menor e a temperatura também à medida que a sonda sobe...

DD


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 13:03)

Eventualmente talvez se tenha que fazer algum tratamento dos dados em relação ao que é enviado em bruto. Vou tentar saber.
É possível guardares toda  a sequência para depois comparamos com os dados processados ?
Em relação à humidade, é normal ela variar bastante.


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 13:06)

Sim Vince, está tudo a ser guardado em base de dados. É uma questão de depois vos fornecer isso da melhor forma para vocês analisarem.

Vou almoçar. Até já....

DD


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 13:16)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Vocês que percebem disto, digam-me uma coisa: a humidade não devia ser sempre 100% lá em cima? agora está nos 30%...




Não amigo, está certo assim.

A quantidade de vapor de água (humidade) no ar, varia com a temperatura, porque o ar quente pode conter mais vapor que o ar frio.

Uma forma fácil de explicar é que quando neva (está muito frio) a humidade relativa do ar é quase sempre baixa (20% - 40%).

Pela teoria, se houvesse nuvens e a sonda passa-se por uma haveria HR de 100%.


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2009 às 13:23)

já está a roçar a estratosfera


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2009 às 13:31)

É normal subir 17 km?


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 13:38)

Lousano disse:


> É normal subir 17 km?



E até mais...

Os balões são feitos para subir até cerca de 40km de altitude, onde depois a pressão o faz rebentar.

Uns mais "baratos" sobem apenas aos 20km de atitude.


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2009 às 13:38)

já tá na estratosfera, a temp já sobe


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 13:46)

Está quase a meio da Estratosfera.

É de reparar que também agora a HR começa a subir.


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 14:08)

A sonda normalmente sobe até aos 32 Km de altitude... Mas já apanhei umas a irem até aos 35... Já apanhei um caso em que subiu 8 ou 9 Km e rebentou logo.

DD


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 14:10)

Esta ainda vai pousar em cima deles .


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 14:17)

Pessoal de Sacavém baixem as cabeças.. vai cair por essa zona... mesmo na zona de aproximação do aeroporto...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 14:24)

Mesmo aqui ao lado.


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Vai cair muito perto do Loures shopping...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Está a começar a rumar a Norte e deve passar por Santa Iria da Azóia ou Alverca, se a direcção do vento em altitude se mantiver constante.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 14:49)

Vai cair


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 14:53)

Espectacular projecto, este! 

---

Hoje, a sonda caiu entre *Unhos* e *São João da Talha*, numa região habitada! A sua última transmissão foi aos 352m de altitude!

Local da queda:


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 15:05)

Se eu nao tivesse a trabalhar esta hoje nao me escapava... em 20 minutos metia-me la...

Reparem que a partir das 15h o site mostra o percurso descendente a vermelho e nota-se bem o espelho que é o trajecto dela. Ou seja, a partir do momento em que ela atinge o ponto máximo de altitude e começa a cair, é mais ou menos facil prever o sitio da queda no solo a partir da análise do percurso ascendente.

DD


----------



## Kraliv (14 Ago 2009 às 15:21)

Eh pá...começo a ficar preocupado com estas coisas "a virem lá de cima "pela hora da minha _siesta_


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 15:26)

Se repararem o site tem agora um pequeno erro nos dados meteorologicos agora, mas logo à noite ja corrijo!

Futuramente o site vai ter mais informações da sonda: velocidade do vento e direcção, velocidade de subida/descida, entre outros.

Estou a estudar a hipotese de meter duas funcionalidades extra:
1) quem subscrever o serviço recebe no telemovel todos os dias um SMS com a posição final de queda da sonda;
2) poder ouvir o audio da sonda que no fundo é a informação que ela envia lá de cima... é um som parecido ao ZX Spectrum quando se metiam os jogos 

DD


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2009 às 15:34)

Kraliv disse:


> Eh pá...começo a ficar preocupado com estas coisas "a virem lá de cima "pela hora da minha _siesta_



Não há perigo de atingirem bens e pessoas?

Veem em queda livre a grande velocidade ?...e se atingirem alguém? 

Quem se responsabiliza?

Não é perigoso? 


Parabéns pelo projecto e site, está muito bom!


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 15:42)

A probabilidade de acertar em alguém é baixa mas sempre é mais alta do que acertar num avião. Quem se responsabiliza? Devia ser o IM... mas levar com uma sonda na cabeça e provar isso é complicado. Hoje a sonda caiu com uma velocidade de 47 Km/h... são cerca de 500 gramas a cair... já mata um gajo... Penso que a sonda de hoje trazia páraquedas, mas por norma não traz.

DD


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 16:26)

Os dados da sonda de hoje são estes, e de facto não coincidem com os emitidos em tempo real. Estarão a extrair o campo correcto ?, ou se calhar tem que se fazer algum tipo de cálculo à posteriori.







CAPE de >300 ao meio dia, para Lisboa nada mau !


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Ago 2009 às 16:34)

Vince, vamos averiguar o que se passa e eventualmente corrigir em próximas versões do site.

Já agora, onde posso ver esses valores na internet?

DD


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 16:36)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Vince, vamos averiguar o que se passa e eventualmente corrigir em próximas versões do site.
> 
> Já agora, onde posso ver esses valores na internet?
> 
> DD



http://weather.uwyo.edu/upperair/sounding.html


----------



## DeltaDirac (27 Ago 2009 às 13:50)

Muito curioso o trajecto feito pela sonda de hoje... pouco normal com tantas voltas e a delimitar a costa 
de Cascais... 

http://airnav.pt.vu


----------



## tdda (27 Ago 2009 às 14:24)

Não seria uma sonda radio controlada?

De facto foi um percurso interessante. E lá foi ao banho.


----------



## DeltaDirac (27 Ago 2009 às 14:31)

Não. A complexidade mecânica e aerodinâmica para fazer uma sonda radio-controlada é grande e depois estariamos a falar de um peso muito grande. Ainda assim se fosse, no balão nunca poderia estar o controlo, quanto muito estaria na própria sonda mas que puxada por um balão com 20 metros de corda, faria com que o seu movimento fosse muito mais determinado pelo próprio balão do que pelos mecanismos da sonda.

Isto tudo sem falar no custo que seria e no combustivel ou baterias a bordo... Definitivamente, não 

Mas isto é a minha opinião... nada mais!

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (7 Set 2009 às 16:55)

Boas tardes, 

eu hoje fui buscar a sonda... ah pois fui, porque caiu perto de mim e estava com feeling... azar dos azares... Isto é mais complicado do que parece... Também se perdeu a ligaçao a 1Km de altura o que dificulta sempre mas com o rádio nas maos as coisas ficam mais faceis. Andei muito perto dela. O truque de meter um clip no sitio da antena permite saber se estamos perto dela... quando se sente o sinal mais forte estamos mais perto e inclusivamente tirando o clip e ficando o radio sem qualquer tipo de antena, se estivermos muito perto dela o sinal ouve-se. Eu estive mesmo MUITO PERTO... sem antena o sinal era fortissimo... aposto que estava la nuns arbustos de dicil acesso... tambem o tempo nao era muito (usei a hora de almoço do emprego) e sem ter companhia é mais complicado.... mas se tivesse mais 1horita a sonda nao me escapava... Valeu pelo passeio... 

De facto é um desporto engraçado este...  E quando nao se apanha a sonda fica-se viciado para a proxima... 

Amanha ha mais!!

Abç, 

DD


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 17:04)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> eu hoje fui buscar a sonda... ah pois fui, porque caiu perto de mim e estava com feeling... azar dos azares... Isto é mais complicado do que parece... Também se perdeu a ligaçao a 1Km de altura o que dificulta sempre mas com o rádio nas maos as coisas ficam mais faceis. Andei muito perto dela. O truque de meter um clip no sitio da antena permite saber se estamos perto dela... quando se sente o sinal mais forte estamos mais perto e inclusivamente tirando o clip e ficando o radio sem qualquer tipo de antena, se estivermos muito perto dela o sinal ouve-se. Eu estive mesmo MUITO PERTO... sem antena o sinal era fortissimo... aposto que estava la nuns arbustos de dicil acesso... tambem o tempo nao era muito (usei a hora de almoço do emprego) e sem ter companhia é mais complicado.... mas se tivesse mais 1horita a sonda nao me escapava... Valeu pelo passeio...
> 
> ...




.

Se eles chegassem até aqui !


----------



## DeltaDirac (8 Set 2009 às 21:05)

Actualmente temos em base de dados 89 sondas. Podem ver na figura de baixo a queda das mesmas no solo e na água.


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Set 2009 às 20:53)

Boa noite,

eu e mais uns amigos recuperámos a sonda de ontem que caiu no Poceirão na margem sul. A de hoje que caiu no Pinhal Novo, caiu dentro de um quintal ao que parece.

Fica a fotografia do local da sonda do Poceirão e a fotografia da sonda (à esquerda) dos 50 metros de corda e do balão de látex.












DD


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 21:08)

Que interessante, logo no Poceirão. 

Um dia hei-de caçar também uma.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 21:22)

Que instrumentos compoem as sondas?


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Sensor de temperatura, humidade e pressao. GPS, emissor RF, antena de GPS, antena de RF, bateria liquida e muita electrónica pelo meio 

DD


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 22:03)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Sensor de temperatura, humidade e pressao. GPS, emissor RF, antena de GPS, antena de RF, bateria liquida e muita electrónica pelo meio
> 
> DD


E ñ aproveitam isso? É deixar cair e acabou?


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2009 às 22:07)

Zapiao disse:


> E ñ aproveitam isso? É deixar cair e acabou?



Boa pergunta... Será que ficam inaproveitáveis?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 22:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Boa pergunta... Será que ficam inaproveitáveis?



Elas caem após o rebentamento do balão e ficam irreversivelmente danificadas. Cada sonda destas custa cerca de 350 € e fica geralmente inutilizada após a utilização, para além de que ninguém do IM a reutiliza.


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Set 2009 às 22:26)

Sim, é deixar cair e acabou... e poluir os mares e terrenos por aí fora... 

Cada uma sao uns 300 euros, mas fica mais caro meter um gajo atrás delas.

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Set 2009 às 22:28)

Estás enganado Daniel Vilão... 90% delas ficam boas... raras são as sondas que caem em terra e ficam estragadas...

DD


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 22:37)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Estás enganado Daniel Vilão... 90% delas ficam boas... raras são as sondas que caem em terra e ficam estragadas...
> 
> DD



Até hoje muitos me tinham dito o contrário, desconhecia... 

Mas dessa forma é realmente um desperdício de material, mas compreende-se os gastos que haveria a ir buscar as sondas aos locais, apesar de muitas vezes compensarem face à compra de sondas novas, quando os locais de queda são mais próximos.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2009 às 22:38)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Estás enganado Daniel Vilão... 90% delas ficam boas... raras são as sondas que caem em terra e ficam estragadas...
> 
> DD



Que vergonha! Pelo dinheiro faz-se mesmo de tudo...


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Set 2009 às 23:04)

A informação dos 300€ de cada sonda vi eu no site do IM há uns tempos. Eles têm lá os custos anuais com sondas e equipamento para as sondas e eram qualquer coisa como mais de 120 000 euros por ano... quem paga isto somos todos nós em impostos!! 

Mas quem está mesmo rico sao os gajos da Vaisala que fabricam as sondas... mundialmente toda a gente usa as sondas deles, pelo menos é o que tenho visto em sites. Se forem lançadas 5000 sondas por dia (há vários paises que lançam muitas por dia)... façam as contas...

DD


----------



## under (14 Set 2009 às 01:50)

Atao mas esperem la...e se alguma cair na cabeçona de alguem ou fizer um tecto de abrir num carro?como fica?...  e os instrumentos tipo o gps nao dao para aproveitar?


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2009 às 02:17)

Todos os dias são largadas milhares de sondas em todo o mundo e em lado nenhum são recolhidas pois provavelmente ficaria mais caro as operações de as procurar em que apenas uma minoria seria recuperada. E também desconheço qualquer caso de danos humanos ou materiais, a ocorrerem, estão certamente segurados para isso, a sonda traz a identificação da entidade que a lançou. 

E já agora, essa informação diz de que é propriedade do IM e quem a encontrar deve devolvê-la ao IM através dos CTT sem encargos. Uma sonda é como qualquer outra coisa perdida com proprietário identificado, uma carteira por exemplo, e legalmente deve ser devolvido ao legítimo proprietário.


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Set 2009 às 09:54)

Se alguma cair na cabeça de alguém, é morte certa! Ontem pesei a sonda... cerca de 260 gramas... mas vem a cair a 50/60 Km/h... 

Os instrumentos dão para aproveitar. Há pessoal maluco em certos países que aproveita isto para tracking de carros e pessoas.

Concordo com o Vince... fica mais caro recuperá-las. Isto dá trabalho meus amigos... gasta-se tempo e gasolina... quem faz isto é mesmo por gosto/pancada...

A sonda de sábado que caiu no Poceirão, na margem Sul, nao trazia qualquer tipo de identificação.

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Set 2009 às 09:55)

Alguém sabe desde quando o IM lança sondas?

DD


----------



## under (14 Set 2009 às 11:06)

eu moro atras do IM de Coimbra e nunca vi eles a lançarem sondas....


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Set 2009 às 11:08)

Em Portugal só se lançam sondas de Lisboa, Funchal e Lajes.

DD


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2009 às 11:42)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Se alguma cair na cabeça de alguém, é morte certa! Ontem pesei a sonda... cerca de 260 gramas... mas vem a cair a 50/60 Km/h...



Como talvez saibas, em termos de observações as sondas uma das peças fundamentais na previsão meteorológica à escala global, são elas que definem o perfil vertical da atmosfera para os modelos nos locais onde são lançadas. 
E a previsão meteorológica salva milhares de vidas todos os anos, em certas situações (grandes temporais, ciclones tropicais, etc) pode até salvar dezenas ou centenas de milhar de uma só vez, e nunca ouvi falar de uma morte provocada por uma sonda. Há que pôr as coisas no seu devido contexto


----------



## DeltaDirac (14 Set 2009 às 11:52)

Claro, não sou contra as sondas Vince! Apenas constatei um facto: se cairem na cabeça de alguém, é morte certa. Ou se acertar num avião faz estragos. Mas claro que a probabilidade é MUITO reduzida... Por cada 1 000 000 pessoas que salva, se calhar mata uma... e se essa uma for eu ou tu... é um grande azar... 

De qualquer forma, poluem o ambiente... isso não há duvidas. Látex nos mares e rios faz estragos... para não falar da bateria...

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (22 Set 2009 às 23:28)

Boa noite a todos, 

esqueçam o antigo URL do site. Agora o novo e definitivo é: http://www.airnav-pt.com 
Actualizem os vossos favoritos sff. 

O site conta com mais funcionalidades e brevemente com mais coisas...  

Podem deixar um comentário simpático no site... 

Abç, 

DD


----------



## kikofra (23 Set 2009 às 12:27)

Ta quase na hora!


----------



## kikofra (23 Set 2009 às 12:52)

La esta ela a ir po meio do mar


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2009 às 15:15)

O site está cada vez melhor 

Os valores de humidade e temperatura já estão correctos?


----------



## DeltaDirac (23 Set 2009 às 15:51)

Obrigado 

Os valores penso que nao estao correctos ainda... estamos a tentar corrigir isso!

Ainda hoje conto meter uma versao do site optimizada para Firefox, Opera e Safari.

Sejam fofinhos e deixem mensagens bonitas no site 

Tks

DD


----------



## Chingula (23 Set 2009 às 19:42)

under disse:


> eu moro atras do IM de Coimbra e nunca vi eles a lançarem sondas....



Devo dizer que nunca existiu delegação do I.M. em Coimbra.
Existe desde o século XIX o Instituto Geofísico da Universidade de Coimbra, que teve uma cooperação muito estreita com o SMN e o INMG (actual IM). Pessoal do SMN trabalhava nas instalações da Universidade...conjuntamente com funcionários dessa Universidade.
Nos anos 90 do século passado, a Universidade pretendeu um pagamento (renda) pela utilização das instalações por parte do IM e este passou o seu Pessoal Observador para o Aeródromo de Cernache...a cerca de 10 km do Instituto Geofísico que, actualmente, só trabalha para a Universidade...perdeu-se muita coisa...nomeadamente uma cooperação entre Instituições de prestigio - quem perdeu foi a "arte" nas guerrinhas menores, de prestigios pessoais...
Antigamente (anos 50 - 60) fizeram-se observações, em Coimbra, com o balão piloto - seguia-se, a trajectória ascendente de um balão com hidrogénio, com um teodolito óptico, admitindo-se uma velocidade ascencional do balão constante.
Cumpts


----------



## Chingula (23 Set 2009 às 20:11)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Alguém sabe desde quando o IM lança sondas?
> 
> DD



Antes de haver sondagens com Sondas radioeléctricas, o SMN lançava balões cheios de hidrogénio para determinar o vento na baixa troposfera...exigências do desenvolvimento da aviação (causa da criação em 1946 do SMN)...
No inicio dos anos 60, do século passado, utilizou-se um sistema Canadiano em que já existiam sensores de Temperatura e de Humidade associados a uma cápsula aneroide que permitia ajustar o registo a cada nível de pressão. Nos finais dos anos 60 adoptou-se o sistema Americano, que se estendeu a Cabo-Verde, Angola e Moçambique depois de implementado em Lisboa, Funchal e Lajes.
Nos anos 80 o INMG passou para o sistema Vaisala de origem Finlandesa.


----------



## DeltaDirac (23 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Portanto, há quase 30 anos que se lançam sondas diáriamente...  O que eu andei a perder... 

DD


----------



## Chingula (23 Set 2009 às 21:26)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Portanto, há quase 30 anos que se lançam sondas diáriamente...  O que eu andei a perder...
> 
> DD



Talvez seja mais correcto dizer há 40 anos...e para mais.
Cumprimentos


----------



## DeltaDirac (24 Set 2009 às 00:47)

O site já está optimizado para Firefox e para Opera.

DD


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 16:19)

É possível fazer a previsão do trajecto de uma sonda usando modelos numéricos.
Por exemplo a imagem da esquerda é a previsão do trajecto da sonda de hoje usando o GFS (saída das 6z).
Obviamente é uma previsão com muitas falhas, mas se virem com atenção, até há umas quantas semelhanças









Já agora, como será a vista lá de cima tão alto ? Espectacular. Se as sondas levassem camaras, seria isto que veríamos:





BEAR-4
http://bear.sbszoo.com/bear3-4/bear4.htm
http://www.kamicop.net/


----------



## DeltaDirac (26 Set 2009 às 18:53)

Onde se pode arranjar esse software GFS?

Meter uma camara num balao ja é algo em que pensei muitas vezes, mas andar a perder camaras no meio de Portugal fica caro... 

Quanto à sonda de hoje foi recuperada por nós em Massamá. Não deu muita luta...  Mais uma para a colecção!

DD


----------



## vivi (15 Out 2009 às 00:14)

ola pessoal boa noite
gostaria de saber se existe software de seguimento para as sondas que sao lançadas em africa por explemplo marocos, e que sou do algarve e ja ouvi falar de umas sondas que cairam aqui.
obrigado ...


----------



## DeltaDirac (15 Out 2009 às 00:24)

boa noite.

existem muito poucos softwares a descodificar sondas e o melhor e mais usado é o SondeMonitor. 

Tu ai no Algarve tens a sonda de Gibraltar que está perto de ti.

O SondeMonitor não trabalha sozinho... terás de ter um bom sistema de recepção.

Aproveito para dizer que em breve lançamos uma nova versão do site... com muitas surpresas...

abraços,

DD


----------



## vivi (15 Out 2009 às 00:35)

ola mais uma vez
e obrigado por ter respondido a minha mensagem, a alguma forma de seguir os baloes de gibraltar por exenplo, mas com um software parecido com o vosso ou seja online.ja agora pergunto onde posso adquirir sftware para descodificar o beacon, sei que ja tive este software aqui mas nao o encontro

mais uma vez obrigado


----------



## DeltaDirac (15 Out 2009 às 13:05)

Podemos fornecer o nosso software para ficar a correr na sua máquina e assim a sonda de Gibraltar ficar visivel online no nosso site. Teremos todo o prazer em lhe facultar o software. Só vejo 2 "problemas" aqui: Primeiro, o seu computador teria de ficar ligado o dia todo, ou pelo menos durante o periodo da sonda de gilbraltar e depois teria de ter um sistema de recepção idêntico ao nosso ou pelo menos com alguma fiabilidade. O nosso sistema que inclui antena, rotor, controlador de rotor e radio deve ter rondado tudo uns 1500 euros. 

DD


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2009 às 13:18)

Olá *DeltaDirac*! 

Ainda não me tinha manifestado sobre esta ideia de génio!
Muitos parabéns! 

Hoje é a primeira vez que sigo em directo o seguimento diário da radiossonda, e espero não estar a dar azar ao seguimento.
Mas é estranho, não só o trajecto inicial, que se inicia para NE, quando o vento à superfície está exactamente dessa direcção, e a sonda deveria ter ido para SO, como o local de lançamento, que não foi na Gago Coutinho, mas mais a sul, junto a uns caniçais. 
Estará algo a falhar?


----------



## DeltaDirac (15 Out 2009 às 13:25)

andré se gostas mete uma mensagem bonita no site na parte dos comentarios!  

O local de lançamento foi no mesmo sitio de sempre. A questão é que nós só começamos a receber sinal dela naquela posicao...  As vezes acontece... o sistema ainda tem algumas falhas que vamos corrigindo dentro da nossa disponibilidade... Mas de resto a sonda está a ir bem... 

Em breve vem ai uma nova versao com avioes e barcos tb.

Abç

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (28 Out 2009 às 12:49)

Boa tarde, 

o prometido é devido e é com muito prazer que me vos informo que o site www.airnav-pt.com passou também a mostrar todo o tráfego aéreo em tempo real em grande parte da RIV de Portugal. A ideia é expandir a recepção... 

Podem ver que aviões andam no ar e no caso de companhias aéreas portuguesas podem ver a foto do avião bem como outros dados do mesmo. Basta clickar em cima de cada avião. 

A cereja no topo do bolo é que se instalarem um plugin do google earth podem sentar-se no cockpit de qualquer avião e fazer por exemplo uma aterragem na Portela  

O site está em testes... encarem os erros com naturalidade! 

Abraços, 

DD


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2009 às 13:18)

Estive a acompanhar, parabéns, isso vai ser um enorme sucesso na comunidade de spotters e outras. Entretanto o site estoirou, se calhar devido ao sucesso hehehe.

Uma sugestão era criarem uma base de dados com as rotas mais comuns dos nossos céus (baseado na companhia/nº voo). Por exemplo, estava a ver um Iberia (IB 6585) a grande altitude, que se dirigia a Bogotá. Acho que ficava interessante essa informação.


----------



## DeltaDirac (28 Out 2009 às 13:25)

Foi um problema momentaneo de DNS que nos ultrapassou... logo por azar aconteceu hoje 

Obrigado pela ideia Vince. Vamos considerá-la. 

Há ainda muita coisa a meter no site que queremos implementar.

Para a semana haverá barcos também.

DD


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2009 às 13:35)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Foi um problema momentaneo de DNS que nos ultrapassou... logo por azar aconteceu hoje
> 
> Obrigado pela ideia Vince. Vamos considerá-la.
> 
> ...


Tamb estive a acompanhar mas a pag está sempre a pedir p fazer refresh
Já agora, como obtêm as localizaçoes dos avioes?


----------



## DeltaDirac (28 Out 2009 às 13:51)

isso é um problema com a instalação do plugin do google earth 3d. Tenta instalar o plugin e sair e entrar de novo no site. De qualquer forma vou tentar melhorar isso, pelo menos a parte que posso controlar.

a localização dos avioes é sacada à custa de um receptor proprio que existe para receber sinais de transponders de avioes.

DD


----------



## rozzo (28 Out 2009 às 15:37)

Lindo! Genial! 

Então no dia que quase tudo estiver em 3D no Google Earth algo como isto será simplesmente brutal!


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2009 às 15:57)

fantastico
era fixe se voces pudessem obter os dados meteorologicos dos avioes e barcos...e que colocassem as rotas dos avioes ( a ex: a tracejado).
como é que voces arranjaram os radares/receptores para detectar as posiçoes dos avioes ou barcos? voces pagam para ter informação a tempo real?
parabens, que o sucesso vos acompanhe por muitos anos


----------



## DeltaDirac (28 Out 2009 às 17:14)

Obrigado pelas ideias.

A informação da posição dos avioes, barcos, satelites, sonda, e não só, também rádio, televisão, comunicações móveis, etc, etc, etc, anda no ar... é emitia por alguma entidade, neste caso os barcos e avioes é por eles próprios. O que nós fazemos é usar receptores para ler esse sinal que já anda no ar. O dos avioes é um receptor especial, os outros nao.

Basicamente já pagamos para ter todo o equipamento e agora é de borla  Nao estamos dependentes de ninguem para receber os sinais...

DD


----------



## Zapiao (29 Out 2009 às 00:24)

Mas voces apanham todos os aviões q andam no ar? Se for verificar as partidas/chegadas do aeroporto d Lisboa por exemplo, será q vai bater certo com o q aparece no site? Qual é o alcance q voces detectam o sinal dos transponders?


----------



## DeltaDirac (29 Out 2009 às 00:33)

Ja muita gente se interrogou sobre isso! Claro que sim! Se vires algum aviao no site que passe em cima da tua casa, vai a janela e lá está ele. É em tempo real... Apenas avioes comerciais/carga equipados com radar secundario Mode-S! 

Se fores ao site da ANA, bate tudo certo...

DD


----------



## Zapiao (29 Out 2009 às 00:39)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Ja muita gente se interrogou sobre isso! Claro que sim! Se vires algum aviao no site que passe em cima da tua casa, vai a janela e lá está ele. É em tempo real... Apenas avioes comerciais/carga equipados com radar secundario Mode-S!
> 
> Se fores ao site da ANA, bate tudo certo...
> 
> DD


 Qual é o alcance do vosso receptor de sinal dos transponders? Entao poderá haver aviões q ñ apareçam no site se ñ tiverem esse dito radar ou ja todos têm esse equipamento? É q é chato ver um a passar por cima da cabeça e dps qnd for a correr p confirmar, ele ñ aparecer


----------



## DeltaDirac (29 Out 2009 às 00:53)

Os receptores não têm alcance... os emissores/transmissores é que têm  Bom, conseguimos apanhar avioes num raio de 500 Km mais ou menos... depende das condiçoes de propagaçao e da altitude dos avioes.

Estamos a contar ligar mais receptores em rede em varios sitios do pais para conseguir cobrir o continente e ilhas.

Todos os avioes já possuem este equipamento. Todos os avioes comerciais. Militares e dos pequeos penso que nao!

Podes confirmar que é mesmo verdade... se um aviao estiver no site, ele está mesmo em cima de ti... 

DD


----------



## Zapiao (29 Out 2009 às 01:02)

Pois, estava a seguir 1 da Iberia e d repente desapareceu, espero q ñ tenha caído


----------



## DeltaDirac (29 Out 2009 às 01:22)

é o sinal que se perde as vezes... acontece... 

no futuro isso ja nao vai acontecer.

DD


----------



## Zapiao (29 Out 2009 às 13:23)

DeltaDirac disse:


> é o sinal que se perde as vezes... acontece...
> 
> no futuro isso ja nao vai acontecer.
> 
> DD


Amigo, este site já está nos favoritos, apanhei 1 a sobrevoar a minha casa e qnd fui confirmar lá ia ele rumo a sul. Tentei seguir 2 a aterrar mas um deles ficou-se pelos 600ft, o outro foi aos 250ft e dps perdi o rasto, mas valeu a pena. 
PARABENS pelo site.


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Quero dar os parabéns aos mentores deste projecto inovador e pioneiro  continuem


----------



## DeltaDirac (29 Out 2009 às 14:09)

Obrigado!!

A tua webcam da serra da estrela refresca de qto em qto tempo? Estamos a pensar meter camaras centralizadas no site...

Ha mta gente a fazer isso aqui no forum?


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2009 às 15:28)

Bem, tou viciado nisto!! 

Em relação a reportar bugs, penso que os valores que estão na janela do cockpit não actualizam, ficam os de quando este plugin abre!

Se o plugin tivesse objectos em 3D era demais eheh. Até se poderia de um avião ver os outros no ar 

A actualização das coordenadas é feita de quanto em quanto tempo? É giro, quando engasga, depois faz o trajecto todo de uma vez! 

Ainda pensam colocar mais receptores? 
Mas que despesas têm com isto? É fantástico! 

Em tom de brincadeira, deviam era ter um mesmo no aeroporto, para se poder apanhar as aterragens e descolagens eheheh


----------



## DeltaDirac (29 Out 2009 às 15:37)

Sim é verdade. Nao refresca os dados na janela do plugin. Mas de qq forma o que mais preocupa agora sao os erros que o site está a dar devido ao facto de estar com muita gente ligada ao mesmo tempo... Estamos a tratar desse assunto.

O refresh da posicao está de 5 em 5 segundos para os avioes e 20 para as sondas.

Pensamos colocar mais 4 receptores ao longo do pais!

As despesas? ehehhe... talvez uns 3000 euros gastos e MUITAS horas a programar... há 4 meses que so vivo disto... 

DD


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Isso é que é dedicação! 

Ainda são despesas.. E muito tempo..
Apenas gosto ou esperam algum tipo retorno?

Mas parabéns mais uma vez!


----------



## DeltaDirac (29 Out 2009 às 15:58)

Acima de tudo é muito gosto... e quem corre por gosto nao cansa 

Talvez um dia tenhamos algum retorno com publicidade... mas isso não será para já!

DD


----------



## Kraliv (29 Out 2009 às 16:11)

Boas,


Minha alma está  E a vizinha já desconfia de tanta espreitadela na janela 


Parabéns pelo espectacular projecto! 
Estive a tentar visualizar uma aeronave pela minha Cam http://www.meteoredondo.com/cam/live.jpg , mas passou um pouco ao lado.


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2009 às 17:19)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Obrigado!!
> 
> A tua webcam da serra da estrela refresca de qto em qto tempo? Estamos a pensar meter camaras centralizadas no site...
> 
> Ha mta gente a fazer isso aqui no forum?




Boas a Webcam neste momento esta actualizar de 3 em 3 minutos mas posso  meter a actualizar de 1 em 1 assim como pode ficar em tempo real (modo vídeo)  no fórum temos bastantes membros com webcam´s online 
Abraço


----------



## DeltaDirac (29 Out 2009 às 17:45)

e qual seria a vossa receptividade em meter as camaras de 1 em 1 minuto para serem vistas a partir do site?


----------



## Kraliv (29 Out 2009 às 18:22)

DeltaDirac disse:


> e qual seria a vossa receptividade em meter as camaras de 1 em 1 minuto para serem vistas a partir do site?





Lá vamos entupir o MeteoPT  os que têm as páginas aqui alojadas, claro!!



Ah...a minha actualiza 1 em 1 desde sempre


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2009 às 19:48)

DeltaDirac disse:


> e qual seria a vossa receptividade em meter as camaras de 1 em 1 minuto para serem vistas a partir do site?



Penso que de minuto a minuto ou de 3 em 3 é uma questão irrelevante até porque assim deixa mais margem de manobra ao ftp  mas sempre posso colocar de minuto a minuto. em dias de eventos relevantes (tipo queda de neve ) a webcam ira funcionar em livestream


----------



## rozzo (30 Out 2009 às 14:15)

A ideia foi totalmente pioneira ou existe alguma coisa parecida com esta noutro país, para ir cuscar? Um aeroporto caótico tipo Londres?


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2009 às 15:51)

rozzo disse:


> A ideia foi totalmente pioneira ou existe alguma coisa parecida com esta noutro país, para ir cuscar? Um aeroporto caótico tipo Londres?





Olha este na Holanda...que corre bem mais fluído!
http://casper.frontier.nl/





PS:O DD que me desculpe...mas este é um pouco mais "giro"


----------



## Breitling (30 Out 2009 às 16:01)

Vocês têm outro mais perto de vós: aviões, navios, estações APRS, etc...

http://www.localizatodo.com


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2009 às 16:08)

Breitling disse:


> Vocês têm outro mais perto de vós: aviões, navios, estações APRS, etc...
> 
> http://www.localizatodo.com






@Breitling

Um colega aqui do forum tem este português:

http://www.airnav-pt.com/


----------



## rozzo (30 Out 2009 às 16:08)

Kraliv disse:


> Olha este na Holanda...que corre bem mais fluído!
> http://casper.frontier.nl/
> 
> 
> ...



Está espectacular.. Mas.. Eu não encontrei ou este não tem a potencialidade original da vista de cockpit que os nossos colegas fizeram?


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2009 às 16:51)

rozzo disse:


> Está espectacular.. Mas.. Eu não encontrei ou *este não tem a potencialidade original da vista de cockpit* que os nossos colegas fizeram?





Pois, também não vejo essa possibilidade 

Podemos mudar o tipo de visualização: satélite, terreno, mapa

Ah...e as luzinhas vermelha, verde e branco a piscarem está ...e ainda o rasto deixado pela aeronave.


----------



## Kraliv (31 Out 2009 às 16:03)

Boas,


Foi assim de repente...mas dá para ver (com binóculos) ainda algum rasto do GW1269


----------



## Zapiao (31 Out 2009 às 21:22)

Ehehehehheh ja começa a ser viciante


----------



## rozzo (1 Nov 2009 às 12:32)

Já vi que andaram a colocar mais uns detalhes, a pista a vermelho e os rastos dos aviões! 
Muito bem! eheh

Já agora, em relação aos rastos, uma sugestão! Sugerir mal não faz acho eu! 
Parece-me que eles ficam marcados sempre desde que se entra no site, sugeria que houvesse uma opção para isso! P.ex:

- Se a opção estivesse activada, a partir desse momento ficam os rastos lá sempre marcados desse ponto (como está agora) o que é giro para ver as trajectórias completas dos aviões, e até para ver um mapa de onde eles passam, tipo um histórico!

- Se a opção não estivesse activada, podia ficar apenas o rasto dos últimos 30seg, ou minuto, ou algo do género, que dava apenas uma ideia da trajectória recente, e também da velocidade do avião pelo simples facto de ver o tamanho desse rasto recente! Além de que se o site estiver ligado muito tempo, como está, ao fim de um bocado ficará um monte de riscos!


----------



## DeltaDirac (2 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Ola pessoal.

Desculpem mas as vezes nao sou notificado por email de novos posts e por isso não tenho vindo aqui ao forum. 

Agradeço as ideias de todos e vou considera-las.

Relativamente aos outros sites que existem, tenho a dizer que há uns melhores e outros piores. Cabe a nós irmos melhorando o nosso. A concorrencia é salutar... 

Obrigado,

DD


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2009 às 13:53)

Vão fazendo melhorias só merecem é palmas!!! 

No outro dia estava a falar nos edifícios 3D. Depois em conversa o Vince pesquisou na net e viu que no Google Earth (o programa mesmo) dá para afinal pôr os edifícios 3D no Simulador de Vôo! 
Isso é possível no plugin para o site? Era cereja no topo do bolo! 

Outro detalhe, que não será problema vosso imagino! mas tem piada, os aviões da Portugália estão sempre virados para Norte!


----------



## DeltaDirac (2 Nov 2009 às 13:57)

Sim, o Google Earth permite isso. Mas não se pode meter o 3D dos edificios à maluca.... é preciso coloca-los no sitio certo... e isso é um trabalho árduo e impossivel para nós neste momento... Existem uma empresa cá em Portugal que so se dedica a isso.

Sim, os aviões da Portugália tem sempre o rumo a 0 graus... quando a isso não há nada que eu possa fazer 

DD


----------



## Kraliv (2 Nov 2009 às 14:29)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Ola pessoal.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Acho este http://casper.frontier.nl/ muito agradável  A deslocação das aeronaves está muito real...e tem também o promenor dos diferentes tamanhos

O vosso, apesar de menor detalhe, fica-me um pouco _pesado_ (lento )...não sei se sou apenas eu que noto isso 


cumps


PS: Já li no aviaçãoportugal que vai ter o: " To/From do avião...na próxima versão"


----------



## DeltaDirac (2 Nov 2009 às 14:38)

O movimento dos avioes nesse site é real... mais ou menos! Se te aproximares muito do aviao vais notar que o aviao desliza suavamente (o cenário perfeito!) mas de vez em quando pára, anda repentinamente para a frente ou para trás. E porquê? A informação do avião é recebida de X em X segundos (no nosso site é de 5 em 5 segundos) e nas posições intermédias é feita uma interpolação matemática da nova posição. Quando é actualizada a nova posição real raramente a posição do avião bate certo com a posição estimada. E por isso tens esses solavancos....

Nós não fizémos isso e resolvemos so actualizar o aviao quando recebemos uma posição certa dele. São opçoes... ambos os métodos têm vantagens e desvantagens... como tudo na vida.

Esse site trabalha com flash. Tem a desvantagem de obrigar as pessoas a instalar o plugin. A partir daí o código corre numa caixa fechada. O nosso método não implica que se instale nada (a não ser para ver em 3D) e o codigo também corre em caixa fechada mas em cima do browser...

Estamos a tentar ultrapassar esses problemas de lentidão. O site ainda tem erros e é por isso que ao inicio temos aquela barra vermelha onde diz que é uma versão beta 

DD


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2009 às 14:46)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Sim, o Google Earth permite isso. Mas não se pode meter o 3D dos edificios à maluca.... é preciso coloca-los no sitio certo... e isso é um trabalho árduo e impossivel para nós neste momento... Existem uma empresa cá em Portugal que so se dedica a isso.



Eu sei, não estava a dizer vocês fazerem os edifícios claro que não! 
Estava era a perguntar, se havia alguma opção no plugin do G.E. para activar objectos 3D que estejam actualmente já no software! Obviamente que não estava à espera que vocês os fizessem! 



DeltaDirac disse:


> Sim, os aviões da Portugália tem sempre o rumo a 0 graus... quando a isso não há nada que eu possa fazer
> DD



Sim, calculei que fosse isso!


----------



## joaoj (2 Nov 2009 às 15:25)

Parabens ao pessoal responsavel deste projecto. esta FABULOSO...


----------



## Kraliv (2 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

DeltaDirac disse:


> O movimento dos avioes nesse site é real... mais ou menos! Se te aproximares muito do aviao vais notar que o aviao desliza suavamente (o cenário perfeito!) mas de vez em quando pára, anda repentinamente para a frente ou para trás. E porquê? A informação do avião é recebida de X em X segundos (no nosso site é de 5 em 5 segundos) e nas posições intermédias é feita uma interpolação matemática da nova posição. Quando é actualizada a nova posição real raramente a posição do avião bate certo com a posição estimada. E por isso tens esses solavancos....
> 
> Nós não fizémos isso e resolvemos so actualizar o aviao quando recebemos uma posição certa dele. São opçoes... ambos os métodos têm vantagens e desvantagens... como tudo na vida.
> 
> ...







Obrigado pela explicação...e força com os melhoramentos


----------



## Kraliv (5 Nov 2009 às 14:47)

Boas,


Hoje foi uma bela viagem até ao Baixo Alentejo


----------



## DeltaDirac (5 Nov 2009 às 14:51)

Nunca a vi ir tão longe...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 01:53)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Nunca a vi ir tão longe...



Depende das condições em altitude e da corrente de jacto. Já aconteceu cair perto de Badajoz.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Depende das condições em altitude e da corrente de jacto. Já aconteceu cair perto de Badajoz.






Hoje chegou novamente ao Baixo Alentejo. 









Terá caído no Guadiana???


----------



## Kraliv (29 Nov 2009 às 12:46)

Boas, 



Já passou a fronteira...  







Hoje ninguém a pára!!!!


----------



## DeltaDirac (13 Dez 2009 às 21:54)

Boa noite,

saiu um artigo na revista Flight Magazine sobre o Projecto AirNav-PT. Podem ver o artigo em: http://www.airnav-pt.com/flightmagazine.pdf

Até final do ano sairá uma nova versão do site.

Cumps.

DD


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Parabéns!


----------



## Kraliv (14 Dez 2009 às 01:51)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> saiu um artigo na revista Flight Magazine sobre o Projecto AirNav-PT. Podem ver o artigo em: http://www.airnav-pt.com/flightmagazine.pdf
> 
> ...





Parabéns pelo artigo 

E cá esperamos o novo site


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2009 às 02:04)

Parabéns pela divulgação do projecto.


----------



## DeltaDirac (23 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

é só para informar que o projecto AirNav-PT agora chama-se NavPT e como tal o seu novo URL é http://www.navpt.com

Nova versão para breve...

Obrigado,

DD


----------



## Kraliv (23 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

DeltaDirac disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> é só para informar que o projecto AirNav-PT agora chama-se NavPT e como tal o seu novo URL é http://www.navpt.com
> 
> ...





Ano novo vida nova!! 

Aguardemos então pelas novidades


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2009 às 12:45)

Epa a de hoje quase que ja esta em espanha


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2010 às 16:19)

Brutal a actualização do site!

Parabéns!! Está absolutamente espectacular, em termos visuais, em termos de opções, etc!

A cena 3D agora então fluída e com o cockpit é um mimo!!   

Muitos parabéns, se já era fantástico, agora está muito melhor ainda!!

E como se pode sempre melhorar, não tenho problema em fazer uma sugestão:

  Já que têm aquela label a identificar o vôo, e têm a info do avião (modelo etc), estou-me a lembrar do que vi num site holandês parecido, que além destes detalhes que já puseram, tinha uma coisa muito gira, que era os aviões no mapa, tinham tamanhos diferentes de acordo com o tamanho do avião! 


Mais uma vez parabéns, e aconselho quem ainda não viu as alterações a visitar rapidamente o site!




PS: reparei agora que no movimento 3D no cockpit dos aviões, quando estão a virar não inclinam, isso é porquê?


----------



## DeltaDirac (11 Jan 2010 às 16:46)

Obrigado pelas palavras rozzo e pela ideia que deste.

O sistema da sonda de momento está desligado mas será por pouco tempo...

Em breve vão haver mais novidades...

Abç,

DD


----------



## DeltaDirac (11 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

O avião de facto não inclina quando vira, mas isso é porque ainda não temos o algoritmo a 100%. Num futuro breve, até a aterragem do avião e imobilização na pista se vai poder ver...  

DD


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Jan 2010 às 08:12)

Viva!
Parabéns pelo projecto. É motivador ver o empenho e dedicação aplicado a estes tipos de projectos. Que assim continuem!
Cumps

P.S.: Vou também dar os parabéns no aviacaoportugal


----------



## DeltaDirac (5 Abr 2010 às 02:03)

Boa noite pessoal,

é só para dizer que temos a sonda de volta após longa ausência da mesma. Neste momento o site só mostra a sonda após queda, mas mais daqui a uns dias já a mostra em tempo real como antigamente nos bons e velhos tempos 

Infelizmente o tempo é muito pouco para tanta coisa, mas a sonda (a razão do aparecimento do Projecto NavPT) está mesmo de volta e desta vez para ficar...

Um abraço,

Ricardo Lopes


----------



## stormy (27 Dez 2010 às 16:19)

É com grande desilusão que descobri que foram obrigados a desactivar o projecto....
É uma atitude por parte das entidades vossas superioras, que não é desculpavel e só revela a mesquinhez e fanatismo das entidades Portuguesas....


----------



## joaoo (8 Abr 2012 às 15:14)

Boas, apesar do tópico já antigo alguém ainda faz a escuta e seguimento das radio sondas? 
Vi neste site http://www.radiosonde.eu/RS00-S/RS02C-S.html que a frequência  agora é nos 403 MHz confirma-se isso?

E sondas de Gibaltar alguém já escutou?


----------



## Oliveiraj (5 Out 2012 às 05:38)

Duas questões:

A que horas são lançados os balões meteorológicos nas Lajes?

Qual a frequência a que emite o transmissor rádio dos balões?


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2012 às 12:15)

Supostamente todos os dias às 12 utc. A banda é a dos 400 MHZ, em sondas deste tipo: http://www.vaisala.com/en/products/soundingsystemsandradiosondes/radiosondes/Pages/RS92.aspx


----------



## Oliveiraj (5 Out 2012 às 22:35)

Vince disse:


> Supostamente todos os dias às 12 utc. A banda é a dos 400 MHZ, em sondas deste tipo: http://www.vaisala.com/en/products/soundingsystemsandradiosondes/radiosondes/Pages/RS92.aspx




Obrigado Vince, vou ver se um dia destes consigo interceptar o sinal rádio de uma dessas sondas.


----------



## Oliveiraj (19 Out 2012 às 20:55)

Estou com uma dúvida em relação ao horário UTC.

Se a sonda é lançada ás 12UTC quer dizer que são ás 11 horas dos Açores correcto?


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2012 às 21:12)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Estou com uma dúvida em relação ao horário UTC.
> Se a sonda é lançada ás 12UTC quer dizer que são ás 11 horas dos Açores correcto?



Nesta altura do ano não, estamos ainda na "hora de Verão", vocês nos Açores coincidem agora com o UTC, brevemente é que a partir de dia 28 de Outubro com a mudança da hora o continente passa a coincidir com UTC, e vocês aí ficam uma hora a menos. Portanto só daqui a semana e meia é que uma sonda lançada às 12utc significa as 11 horas locais dos Açores.

Os dados da sondagem das Lajes de hoje por exemplo:
http://weather.uwyo.edu/cgi-bin/sou...AR=2012&MONTH=10&FROM=1912&TO=1912&STNM=08508
http://weather.uwyo.edu/cgi-bin/sou...AR=2012&MONTH=10&FROM=1912&TO=1912&STNM=08508

As sondas podem não ser lançadas exactamente à hora correcta, por vezes tem que pedir autorizações ao tráfego aéreo e haver pequenos atrasos por essa ou outras razões, embora o objectivo seja sempre a de serem mesmo lançadas às horas que era suposto pois este tipo de sondagens são essenciais nos modelos que são inicializados com dados presumivelmente obtidos a horas certas.
Por acaso aqui há uns anos assisti ao lançamento de uma sonda e a observadora atrasou-se bastante, quase meia hora, e na altura fiquei a pensar que isso não era muito bom pois os dados acabam por não ser 100% correctos e na atmosfera por vezes pequenas diferenças podem mais tarde ter grandes impactos em previsões num outro local distante.


----------



## Oliveiraj (21 Out 2012 às 10:46)

Bem, estive ontem a tentar captar a sonda mas infelizmente não consegui.

Cheguei ao local às 11:45 e permaneci lá até as 12:30 a fazer scan entre os 400 e os 406 mhz ( vi esta informação na página do fabricante das sondas) e não consegui captar nada que fosse parecido com o som característico das sondas.

Se soubesse ao certo a frequência certinha era muito mais fácil.

Vou tentar um dia destes novamente =)


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2013 às 04:02)

Estou cá longe, mas vou tentar monitorizar todos os dias e ver se recebo alguma coisa.

Mas o sonde monitor custa 25 aérios ao ano...
Alguém sabe de um software alternativo para as Vaisala?


----------



## meteocacem (23 Fev 2013 às 15:44)

*Video Com Uma Caçada bem Sucedida à Sonda Meteorológica*

Amigos!

Amanhã Domingo 24, vou "postar" aqui o mapa com o todo o percurso da Sonda meteorológia lançada a partir do Aeroporto.
Sou um dos que quase diariamente segue a sonda, e o grupo cá da malta fez um video que está no Youtube com uma apanha.
Naquele dia foi para no meio dos bois mas a vontade foi bem mais que o medo!!! 





Abraços
meteocacem.pt


----------

